# Cubase 12.0.30 maintenance update available



## zolhof (Jun 8, 2022)

Cubase 12 Release Notes


The Release Notes give you an overview of the recently released updates of Cubase 12. Learn more about the improvements and fixes that have been added.




www.steinberg.net





There's a nice list of fixes and improvements, but most importantly, the VEPro issue is finally solved. Just installed and tested a 48 port template, 300+ outputs, and nothing broke from the beta to the public release. As for everything else, only time will tell haha Bring it on, Cubase!

Get it here: https://o.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads/cubase_12/cubase_pro_12.html


----------



## mscp (Jun 8, 2022)

What was wrong with Cubase 12 and VEP?


----------



## easyrider (Jun 8, 2022)

mscp said:


> What was wrong with Cubase 12 and VEP?








VEP7 and Cubase 12.0.10 issue


Anyone else experience issues launching the VEP7 plugin from Cubase 12 ever since the recent Cubase update to 12.0.10? When I click the instrument button in Cubase (that loads the little plug-in window that connects to the VEP server) I get a spinning beach ball for around 30 seconds. Then it...



vi-control.net


----------



## jneebz (Jun 8, 2022)

Release notes:








Cubase 12 Release Notes


The Release Notes give you an overview of the recently released updates of Cubase 12. Learn more about the improvements and fixes that have been added.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## devonmyles (Jun 8, 2022)

Nuendo 12.0.30 maintenance was in my Steinberg download manager as well. A pleasant surprise for me that they released both updates together.
There is usually a delay with Nuendo, although of late, it hasn't been that far behind.

​


----------



## J-M (Jun 8, 2022)

I see local undo is still absent. *deep sigh*


----------



## novaburst (Jun 8, 2022)

J-M said:


> I see local undo is still absent. *deep sigh*


this is 12. no update , are you talking about this, if so that is a bummer, i think if you make use of remote mapping these sort of clickety click things do slowly disappear but not sure why this would be removed maybe an oversite


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 8, 2022)

Looking at the release notes, it seems like they managed to fix Cubase needing force quit after closing. Which would be quite the relief ! Can anyone confirm this ?


----------



## Blakus (Jun 8, 2022)

No need to force quit Cubase?





Now for for “local undo” to reappear then Cubase will be perfect


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm confused as to what "local undo" is. How is this different than Ctrl-Z?


----------



## Blakus (Jun 8, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I'm confused as to what "local undo" is. How is this different than Ctrl-Z?


Each midi event in cubase used to have its own separate undo history. E.g. If you made midi edits to a violin part, you could make a bunch of other edits elsewhere, then return to that violin part and ctrl-z to undo your last edit for the violin. Whereas now, ctrl-z will always undo the immediate last thing you did, regardless of which midi event you currently have open. This was something I took for granted for years, not realising it was unique to Cubase. Then they took it away (imo by complete accident) ... life hasn't been the same since. 

Update: Cubase now closes in 3 mins, instead of not closing at all. I mean, I guess that's an improvement right? #forcequitforlife


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 8, 2022)

The problem with force quitting is that some settings are not saved. So when I update my media bay or edit key commands, or render in place settings, more subtle stuff like that - it's gone when force quitting. Which lead me to opening up empty projects just to make these changes and being able to close Cubase.
Just a random note regarding the issue in case some people had this happening without connecting the dots.
Could be just on my end, but in this case that seems unlikely. Perhaps Cubase writes certain info into the system upon closing.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 8, 2022)

Blakus said:


> it was unique to Cubase. Then they took it away...


Did they explain why they would take away a feature like that? I’m guessing it was performance intensive?


----------



## artinro (Jun 8, 2022)

Blakus said:


> Each midi event in cubase used to have its own separate undo history. E.g. If you made midi edits to a violin part, you could make a bunch of other edits elsewhere, then return to that violin part and ctrl-z to undo your last edit for the violin. Whereas now, ctrl-z will always undo the immediate last thing you did, regardless of which midi event you currently have open. This was something I took for granted for years, not realising it was unique to Cubase. Then they took it away (imo by complete accident) ... life hasn't been the same since.
> 
> Update: Cubase now closes in 3 mins, instead of not closing at all. I mean, I guess that's an improvement right? #forcequitforlife


Dear fellow "local-undo" enthusiasts...just wanted to give you a minor, though not particularly enlightening update. After literally months of emailing Steinberg asking about this and receiving no reply, I finally got through to Greg Ondo (who runs the bi-weekly club Cubase livestreams on youtube, among other things). 

Greg said that he'd brought it up to Steinberg several times and is still awaiting a reply himself. He promised to continue asking about it until he hears. Several others have asked him about this during the livestreams, so he is well aware of the issue. 

I first thanked him for even replying, as it was the first time I actually got a response on this topic. In my original email, I'd detailed the issue, when Steinberg removed it without even mentioning it, and the many discussions we've had on this forum about it. I linked the posts from here as well. 

I'd really appreciate people who feel strongly about this feature to email Greg at:

clubcubase (at) steinberg.de 

and back me up on this and reinforce. Maybe if we keep asking, one day it shall return.


----------



## artinro (Jun 8, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Did they explain why they would take away a feature like that? I’m guessing it was performance intensive?


No, it was never explained. In fact, they never even mentioned they took it away. We had to find out after purchasing an update. Fun! Someone mentioned that the feature could have made saved project file sizes a bit larger, but who cares? We're talking 50 or 60 megs if that's the case.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 8, 2022)

If they took it out, it was undoubtedly causing problems on the coding side.


----------



## Blakus (Jun 8, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> If they took it out, it was undoubtedly causing problems on the coding side.


I still think it was removed unintentionally as a byproduct of other changes. The Steinberg team was put in touch with me about this issue and they seemed unaware of the feature and that it was removed. They definitely "know" about it now, but whether we will see it return or not is still a mystery.


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 8, 2022)

On a side note, they usually have a 50% sale on upgrades around this time of the year (I'm on Pro 11).
Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## artinro (Jun 8, 2022)

Blakus said:


> I still think it was removed unintentionally as a byproduct of other changes. The Steinberg team was put in touch with me about this issue and they seemed unaware of the feature and that it was removed. They definitely "know" about it now, but whether we will see it return or not is still a mystery.


Their inability/refusal to answer even simple questions about it is profoundly off-putting too. It took me months and months to finally get through to Greg, who was gracious in answering. But Steinberg aren't even forthright with him.

For me, this was a big enough deal that I am still using pre 10.5 Cubase and will not update again until it's addressed.

@Blakus, I'm glad to know you were in touch with them. Have you ever conversed with Greg Ondo about this? If he hears from enough of us, I think he'll have more weight behind him the next time he asks (which he told me he would).


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 8, 2022)

The guy to talk to about undo is named Ondo?! Too funny.


----------



## artinro (Jun 8, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> The guy to talk to about undo is named Ondo?! Too funny.


I’d usually have a laugh at this, but discussing the local undo fiasco just always makes me sad and frustrated. 😥 

Ah hell, it’s still funny.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jun 8, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> The problem with force quitting is that some settings are not saved. So when I update my media bay or edit key commands, or render in place settings, more subtle stuff like that - it's gone when force quitting. Which lead me to opening up empty projects just to make these changes and being able to close Cubase.
> Just a random note regarding the issue in case some people had this happening without connecting the dots.
> Could be just on my end, but in this case that seems unlikely. Perhaps Cubase writes certain info into the system upon closing.


That's exactly what I do too. Open an empty project, do all my settings, closing Cubase which it does properly, and then open my normal project with all my proper settings. A bit annoying, but it's a functional workaround. Been doing this since Cubase 9 at least...


----------



## novaburst (Jun 8, 2022)

The local undo seems to be a big deal, must confess never used it, but hearing about it and how useful it is makes me want to check it out in an existing Cubase 10, 

I would also say it may have been the course of some sort of instability and perhaps quietly removed,


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 8, 2022)

Yeah, I remember it now. I believe this was back in Cubase 5.5.


----------



## artinro (Jun 8, 2022)

It’s one of those features I can’t imagine working without now that I’ve experienced it (why I’ve stayed on v10). If you’re tweaking, say, an oboe part then you realize you need to adjust the flute to fit properly, but then you decide adjusting the flute was really all you needed and the oboe was perfect to begin with….super easy with local undo. Many more steps without it. Over the course of a lot of orchestral music, that time adds up in a massive (unacceptable for me) way.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 8, 2022)

artinro said:


> It’s one of those features I can’t imagine working without now that I’ve experienced it (why I’ve stayed on v10). If you’re tweaking, say, an oboe part then you realize you need to adjust the flute to fit properly, but then you decide adjusting the flute was really all you needed and the oboe was perfect to begin with….super easy with local undo. Many more steps without it. Over the course of a lot of orchestral music, that time adds up in a massive (unacceptable for me) way.


Yes, it was also literally a godsend when trying different voicings on a dense orchestration. Life was good back then...


----------



## artinro (Jun 8, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Yes, it was also literally a godsend when trying different voicings on a dense orchestration. Life was good back then...


So so many use cases. That’s another perfect example. I’m baffled that more cubase users weren’t upset by the loss of this feature. At least not enough to cause Steinberg to bring it back. It’s kept me from paying them for upgrades.

For anyone who feels as strongly as I do about this, I beseech you…contact Greg Ondo (see previous page) and ask him to keep on Steinberg about this and let us know what he says. Maybe we’ll see it again.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 8, 2022)

Blakus said:


> I still think it was removed unintentionally as a byproduct of other changes.


As a software developer by day, I can attest that you hit the nail on the sensor at 127. Sometimes you comment-out (i.e. disable) a section of code to test something _else_, then forget to put it back. They wouldn't test Local Undo if they didn't remember they removed it (speculation of course).

HOWEVER, I do believe there was enough chatter for quite a while about it, so the question I have is, why wasn't it looked into sooner? Being they heard it from you is encouraging, let's hope it becomes a "thing" in the next Dev meeting.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 8, 2022)

In the release notes: "We have improved the performance when closing projects."

Can't wait to test _that _one!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 8, 2022)

Btw wasn't there a Cubase public relations dude on the form some time ago. Did we scare him away?


----------



## José Herring (Jun 8, 2022)

I know. If by "improved performance" they mean it won't hang and freeze, I'm down with that.


----------



## Nico5 (Jun 8, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Yes, it was also literally a godsend when trying different voicings on a dense orchestration. Life was good back then...


for that use case, track versions are pretty nice, though ...


----------



## chomeaso (Jun 8, 2022)

OMG... They took away the legacy midi remote thingy. While the new midi mapping tool is very good in its own way but it still cannot do certain things I was able to, like controlling some of the plugins I always have on each track and mapped it on my midi knobs and I didn't even need to open the plugin. It's different to quick control.
Now I need to click the quick control to specify which plugin I want to control with my knobs.
I am not happy, I was in the middle of working on a film project. This will slow things down.

You know what, when cubase 12 was announced and they said they will take the legacy midi remote settings, they mentioned they won't take it away until the new midi mapping thing can do the same thing. Well the new 'being able to control selected track' that they mention on the new release note, can't do what I was doing previously.


----------



## Nico5 (Jun 8, 2022)

chomeaso said:


> They took away the legacy midi remote thingy


I'm working on a Generic Remote configuration at this very minute using Cubase 12.0.30 - so as far as I can tell it's still there and working just fine.


----------



## chomeaso (Jun 8, 2022)

chomeaso said:


> OMG... They took away the legacy midi remote thingy. While the new midi mapping tool is very good in its own way but it still cannot do certain things I was able to, like controlling some of the plugins I always have on each track and mapped it on my midi knobs and I didn't even need to open the plugin. It's different to quick control.
> Now I need to click the quick control to specify which plugin I want to control with my knobs.
> I am not happy, I was in the middle of working on a film project. This will slow things down.
> 
> You know what, when cubase 12 was announced and they said they will take the legacy midi remote settings, they mentioned they won't take it away until the new midi mapping thing can do the same thing. Well the new 'being able to control selected track' that they mention on the new release note, can't do what I was doing previously.




Oh.. I was completely wrong. They haven't taken it away just yet.
It's just Cubase had a glitch and don't have the generic remote that I made previously.
Where's it gone, I wonder..... Now I just have to make a new one.


----------



## Nico5 (Jun 8, 2022)

chomeaso said:


> don't have the generic remote that I made previously


can you maybe open it with the prior version of Cubase, Export it from there and Import it in to the current version? 

That worked for me.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 8, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> for that use case, track versions are pretty nice, though ...


I do use them regularly for big structural changes in a piece, but for basic orchestration choices (which happens dozens of times on each piece) I find Track Versions very hard to integrate in my workflow, unfortunately.


----------



## matthieuL (Jun 9, 2022)

chomeaso said:


> Oh.. I was completely wrong. They haven't taken it away just yet.
> It's just Cubase had a glitch and don't have the generic remote that I made previously.
> Where's it gone, I wonder..... Now I just have to make a new one.


After putting my generic remote files in the Cubase folder (in Windows : C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\Cubase 12_64), they didn't appear by themselves. So I wanted to create a new Generic Remote and then import, but doing that it automatically created one from the first of my files. Adding an other one created from the second, and so on.
If it can help you.


----------



## method1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Luckily I haven't experienced the crash on close for quite some time, I actually forgot it was a thing!
12 seems much snappier than 11 on my system, although Steiny are a cagey lot it does seem they've been working on stability & performance improvements, that said, bring back the classic undo function!

The only other thing I miss in 12 is the "apply logical preset" menu item - that forced me to redo a LOT of macros.


----------



## Henning (Jun 9, 2022)

Just did the upgrade from N11 to N12.0.30. Went very easy. It even pulled over all my prefs, so it feels exactly like my stuff in N11. Projects load, everything works so far.


----------



## chomeaso (Jun 9, 2022)

matthieuL said:


> After putting my generic remote files in the Cubase folder (in Windows : C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\Cubase 12_64), they didn't appear by themselves. So I wanted to create a new Generic Remote and then import, but doing that it automatically created one from the first of my files. Adding an other one created from the second, and so on.
> If it can help you.


oh thank you veru much for the detailed help! 👍🏻 I was a bit frustrated today cus of what happened. I can feel the love of many fellow composers here and that makes my life little brighter.

and I will export my generic remote and keep it safe somewhere for the future


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jun 10, 2022)

Does anyone know how to migrate logical presets from CB11 to 12?
-edit-
After all CB12 has all my logical presets although the folder structure in the appdata folder is different. But it didn't take any custom keyswitches or presets from the midi editor.


----------



## jamieboo (Jun 10, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if they have re-enabled simple mousewheel vertical scroll in the Score Editor?


----------



## sundrowned (Jun 10, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have re-enabled simple mousewheel vertical scroll in the Score Editor?


Nope


----------



## jamieboo (Jun 10, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Nope


Woohoo!
Again I stick with 9.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 11, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> The guy to talk to about undo is named Ondo?! Too funny.


Those name are not the same, 

I think using History is good way accompany you when editing, as it provides a visual and time code as to what you have done, if you are concerned about the immediate track you are working on.

you can even have it tucked away in the corner, monitoring purpose, if not you can assign to midi remote to bring up as and when its needed i think its the next best thing to what you guys are quarrying


----------



## greggybud (Jun 11, 2022)

novaburst said:


> Those name are not the same,
> 
> I think using History is good way accompany you when editing,



Sure. By default , I have a smaller display dedicated to just the History window plus some standard meters.


novaburst said:


> as it provides a visual and time code as to what you have done, if you are concerned about the immediate track you are working on.


It certainly does that. But a lot of users are concerned about more than the immediate track.


novaburst said:


> i think its the next best thing to what you guys are quarrying


I'm not sure I understand. The issue discussed here is that the behavior of the History function changed several versions ago. Today it's a simplified, basic, or maybe dumbed-down version of what existed a while back.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 12, 2022)

Blakus said:


> Update: Cubase now closes in 3 mins, instead of not closing at all. I mean, I guess that's an improvement right? #forcequitforlife


AND, when I start up again, I'm no longer getting the friendly "YOU CRASHED LAST TIME DUDE" window popping up. So there's that.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 12, 2022)

Hold on, does this mean one no longer needs a force quit button?


----------



## ricoderks (Jun 12, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Hold on, does this mean one no longer needs a force quit button?



This is gold


----------



## novaburst (Jun 12, 2022)

Here is the history from Cubase 6 its the same CTRL Z works the same way it does in Cubase 12 so for sure i must of missed the boat


----------



## artinro (Jun 12, 2022)

novaburst said:


> Here is the history from Cubase 6 its the same CTRL Z works the same way it does in Cubase 12 so for sure i must of missed the boat


True, the history function hasn’t changed. Unfortunately it’s not a good replacement for the local undo function, as it’s not nearly as efficient or seamless.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 12, 2022)

artinro said:


> True, the history function hasn’t changed. Unfortunately it’s not a good replacement for the local undo function, as it’s not nearly as efficient or seamless.


Was the local undo function in Cubase 6 because this has got me really wanting to understand how this works if any can help with this,

Thanks


----------



## artinro (Jun 12, 2022)

I’m actually not sure which version included the feature for the first time. Perhaps someone else could chime in there? I do know that it disappeared with version 10.5 (without mention) as has been gone since.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 12, 2022)

Hopefully some one can tell me how to do this , local undo I sure it's in Cubase 6


----------



## ZenBYD (Jun 12, 2022)

Greg is the man! What he doesn’t know about Cubase ain’t worth knowing…

12 has been a solid update for me. Still lacks a bit of refinement here and there, but it’s solid. 

Preferences are written on exit (or rather saved) so if you force quit things like your recent files etc won’t be remembered. 

If you’re having trouble, it might be worth looking at where you’re saving your files too… if it’s Dropbox or some sync’s folder, locking can cause issues resulting in an app hang. Might be worth switchin some things up outside of the app’s control…


----------



## artinro (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm thankful that people seem to have been in touch with Greg about the local undo feature. 

He mentioned it in yesterday's Cubase Live Feed: 

I encourage anyone who loves this feature to send messages to Steinberg about it to bolster anything Greg may mention to them. The pattern at the moment seems to be that he brings it to their attention every 5 or 6 months and they never get back to him. Let's keep on this

CC: @Blakus


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 22, 2022)

chomeaso said:


> Oh.. I was completely wrong. They haven't taken it away just yet.
> It's just Cubase had a glitch and don't have the generic remote that I made previously.
> Where's it gone, I wonder..... Now I just have to make a new one.


I use a Korg NanoKontrol and when I opened C12 for the first time it saw I had that and automatically loaded the official nanokontrol c12 midi mapping which is different than how I had it already set up, much like you.

If you disable the official mapping and restart your midi controller, it should just load in how it used to be.

I had a little panic moment too 😂

On a side note lads, is this one running stable for you?

-DJ


----------



## artinro (Jul 19, 2022)

Survey for Cubase 12 users. Anyone who’d like to mention the local undo feature (as I just did for the umpteenth time  ), feel free: https://cubase12feedback.questionpro.com/


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Jul 22, 2022)

Yessss! They fixed the time warp tool issue. Thank you cubase.


----------



## olvra (Jul 22, 2022)

ChrisHarrison said:


> Yessss! They fixed the time warp tool issue. Thank you cubase.


what was that?


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Jul 26, 2022)

Well, I’ve yet to test it out, but the bug was that the timeline would reset to these random measure numbers and then switch time bases randomly while using the warp grid function, which is my favorite and most coveted cubase function. I’ll scope the update tomorrow and verify.


----------

